# YSL lipsticks



## lojical1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi ladies! I've been thinking of treating myself to a ysl lipstick but can't decide on which shade to get. I tried a couple on last year but don't remember which I liked out of forbidden burgundy or exquisite plum. If you have either shade, or another shade a brown girl may look good in, please post a picture    Also, if you have either shade, how does I compare to MAC rebel?


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't have Forbidden Burgundy or Exquisite Plum yet, but I highly recommend Rouge Pur Couture #39 Pourpre Divin. It's a gorgeous purple! I have it and LOVE it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	This woman is wearing it in these pics.
  	http://fashionbombdaily.com/2011/12/05/claires-life-hellobeautiful-coms-women-in-the-workplace-workshop/


----------



## lojical1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks! That color is super gorg on her!


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 9, 2012)

I've treated myself to YSL only recently myself, and Chanel. I got my lipsticks last month. I only have Pourpre Divin and RPC Golden Lustre #101 Violet Singulier at the moment. Violet Singulier is pretty, but it's darker and more sheer. I like to layer it over Pourpre Divin. I haven't tried the YSL Volupte or Volupte Perles yet, but I think Exquisite Plum will be the next one I get. I'm having a hard time finding swatches on WOC.


----------



## lojical1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Exactly! I'll be sure to post pics whichever one I get


----------



## Philipppally (Aug 10, 2012)

so good! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 12, 2012)

I swatched Forbidden Burgundy on my hand yesterday and it's gorgeous! It jumped to the top of my YSL wishlist and I ordered it today. I'm excited to try my first Rouge Volupté. I can post a comparison swatch to Rebel when I get it.


----------



## lojical1 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you so much cc!  Can't wait to see them side by side.


----------



## lojical1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey cartoonchic, did you get your forbidden burgundy in yet? I thought about ordering it online with some other cosmetics recently but I figured it would melt by the time I got it.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 22, 2012)

lojical1 said:


> Hey cartoonchic, did you get your forbidden burgundy in yet? I thought about ordering it online with some other cosmetics recently but I figured it would melt by the time I got it.


	I did! I'm taking pictures today while it's sunny so I can have good lighting. It's been cloudy and raining lately.


----------



## lojical1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Yay! Can't wait


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 22, 2012)

There's still some overcast today, but I took the pictures anyway. The colors are basically the same, even in the tube! What's different is the texture. Rebel is a Satin formula and Forbidden Burgundy is a Rouge Volupté. The Rouge Volupté formula makes Forbidden Burgundy a lot creamier than Rebel. Almost too creamy for my personal taste. It feels like it melts upon contact with my lips and that it could have the potential to slide around and feather throughout the day. I did a side by side comparison on the lips, too. The colors still look the same, except Forbidden Burgundy is a bit glossier than Rebel. Note that I like to apply my lipstick full force to get the true color. No dabbing for me.

  	As much as I love the elegant tube and the prestige of the YSL brand, I think I would select Rebel if I was forced to choose between the two. I think the color would stay in place and last longer since it's not as creamy/slippery/slick as Forbidden Burgundy. Forbidden Burgundy is also my first Rouge Volupté and I'm not sure I'm going to try another one. I think I prefer YSL's Rouge Pur Couture formula over the Rouge Volupté, but I still want to try the Rouge Volupté Perle.


  	MAC Rebel - YSL 12 Forbidden Burgundy





  	You can see the color is the same.





  	This picture shows the different finishes.





  	The color is the same even in the tube.


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 22, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> There's still some overcast today, but I took the pictures anyway. The colors are basically the same, even in the tube! What's different is the texture. Rebel is a Satin formula and Forbidden Burgundy is a Rouge Volupté. The Rouge Volupté formula makes Forbidden Burgundy a lot creamier than Rebel. Almost too creamy for my personal taste. It feels like it melts upon contact with my lips and that it could have the potential to slide around and feather throughout the day. I did a side by side comparison on the lips, too. The colors still look the same, except Forbidden Burgundy is a bit glossier than Rebel. Note that I like to apply my lipstick full force to get the true color. No dabbing for me.  As much as I love the elegant tube and the prestige of the YSL brand, I think I would select Rebel if I was forced to choose between the two. I think the color would stay in place and last longer since it's not as creamy/slippery/slick as Forbidden Burgundy. Forbidden Burgundy is also my first Rouge Volupté and I'm not sure I'm going to try another one. I think I prefer YSL's Rouge Pur Couture formula over the Rouge Volupté, but I still want to try the Rouge Volupté Perle.   MAC Rebel - YSL 12 Forbidden Burgundy
> 
> You can see the color is the same.
> 
> ...


I have and LUV Rebel!!! TEAM MAC lol


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 11, 2012)

I have a new YSL lipstick in the shade 8 Belle De Rose. It's the Rouge Pur Couture formula, so I don't have any issues with it like I did with the Rouge Volupté formula. I ended up returning Forbidden Burgundy after all.

  	I don't know how I've missed Belle De Rose. It's a beautiful maroon color. This blogger has swatches. Solange Knowles is said to be wearing it in this picture, but I can't confirm that information.


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 11, 2012)

Is it a matte formula ? I know you have few shades in the US, we don't have many colours either but the formula is very good ( I have the n° 204 only )

http://imabeautygeek.com/wp-content...-Scandal_Prune-Virgin_Grenat-Satisfaction.jpg

  	SOURCE : IAMABEAUTYGEEK


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 11, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> Is it a matte formula ? I know you have few shades in the US, we don't have many colours either but the formula is very good ( I have the n° 204 only )
> 
> http://imabeautygeek.com/wp-content...-Scandal_Prune-Virgin_Grenat-Satisfaction.jpg
> 
> SOURCE : IAMABEAUTYGEEK


	I would say the *Rouge Pur Couture* formula is similar to a MAC Cremesheen or Satin lipstick. The *Rouge Pur Couture - The Mats* formula is matte. I'm getting The Mats lipstick shades next. North America only has three of the six colors: 201 Orange Imagine, 203 Rouge Rock and 206 Grenat Satisfaction. I'm probably getting 202 Rose Crazy, 204 Rouge Scandal and 205 Prune Virgin through a CP.


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 11, 2012)

The matte lipsticks are really pretty and so smooth ( we called it a " stretch " texture ) compared to the others ( M.A.C or Nars or even Chanel ). I agree, you need the 6 shades they're beautiful.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 11, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> The matte lipsticks are really pretty and so smooth ( we called it a " stretch " texture ) compared to the others ( M.A.C or Nars or even Chanel ). I agree, you need the 6 shades they're beautiful.


	Ah, I was still *thinking* about getting the CP, but I think you've just pushed me over the edge. I've decided to go ahead and get them.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Nov 18, 2012)

I've had my eye on spellbinding violet!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 18, 2012)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> I've had my eye on spellbinding violet!


	That's a pretty color. It's a Rouge Volupté Perle formula. I'm not sure if it will work for me. I'll have to swatch it in person.


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 9, 2013)

I just ordered 19 violet in rage it's absolutely gorgeous I swatched it but didnt buy today I finally placed my order can't wait to get.ysl lippies are fire love them


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 12, 2013)

me wearing ysl shocking fushsia number 114 its a beautiful Summer color I love it


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 13, 2013)

does anybody wear a lipliner with ysl  le fuchsia 07 lipstick?its very beautiful how can I tone the color down a bit.does it compares to candy yum yum I been waiting to get candy yy but I think these to may be similar


----------

